# προοιωνίζεται και προοιωνίζει



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

Το ρήμα *προοιωνίζομαι* είναι αυτό που λέμε αποθετικό. Δηλαδή, σύμφωνα με τη λόγια παράδοση της γλώσσας, δεν έχει ενεργητικό τύπο σε –_ω_. Κανονικά, υπάρχει μόνο ο τύπος _προοιωνίζομαι_ και ο τύπος αυτός έχει ενεργητική διάθεση, σημαίνει «προμηνύω» και ακολουθείται από αντικείμενο, π.χ. Αυτή η εξέλιξη προοιωνίζεται μεγάλες εντάσεις.

Σύμφωνα με αυτή την παράδοση, είναι λάθος να λέμε *προοιωνίζω* (π.χ. Αυτή η εξέλιξη προοιωνίζει μεγάλες εντάσεις) [το υπογραμμίζει ο διορθωτής τού Firefox, αλλά όχι ο διορθωτής του Word!] και είναι λάθος να χρησιμοποιούμε το _προοιωνίζομαι_ σαν παθητικό τύπο του ενεργητικού _προοιωνίζω_ και να λέμε π.χ. Το νέο έτος στις ΗΠΑ δεν προοιωνίζεται πολύ ευχάριστο (Καθημερινή, 29/12/2002).

Οι προσεκτικοί χρήστες της γλώσσας μένουν πιστοί στη χρήση του αποθετικού. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης επιμένει στο λεξικό του ότι δεν πρέπει να λέμε _προοιωνίζω_. Στις _Συνηθισμένες γλωσσικές απορίες_, ακόμα και η Άννα Ιορδανίδου, που συνήθως είναι πιο επιεικής στις γλωσσικές αταξίες μας, γράφει: 
*προοιωνίζεται ή προοιωνίζει;*
Το ρήμα *προοιωνίζομαι* είναι αποθετικό, δηλ. δε διαθέτει ενεργητική φωνή και σημαίνει «προβλέπω, προδιαγράφω μια μελλοντική εξέλιξη»: _Τα τελευταία γεγονότα δεν προοιωνίζονται τίποτα θετικό για το μέλλον._​Είναι, νομίζω, τσεκουράτη.

Έτσι, ήταν αναπόφευκτο να συγκρίνουν κάποιοι τη χρήση του ρήματος από τον πρωθυπουργό και από τον κ. Προβόπουλο στην προχτεσινή συνάντησή τους. Διαβάζω στα πολιτικά παρασκήνια της Ελευθεροτυπίας:

*Σημαντική διαφωνία* 
Έντονη διαφωνία προέκυψε μεταξύ πρωθυπουργού και διοικητή της Τραπέζης της Ελλάδος σχετικά με τον επικείμενο γάμο Alpha - Eurobank. 
Είπε ο Γιώργος Παπανδρέου: «Η συμφωνία προοιωνίζει τη σταθεροποίηση και την ενίσχυση του ελληνικού τραπεζικού συστήματος».
Είπε ο Γιώργος Προβόπουλος: «Η συμφωνία προοιωνίζεται και αλλαγές που θα δημιουργήσουν μια πολύ θετική εικόνα στο τραπεζικό σύστημα».
Ένας από τους δύο είχε δίκιο. Ποιος άραγε;
Α.Ψ.​
Η ειρωνεία είναι σε επίπεδο που δεν γίνεται εύκολα κατανοητό, οπότε καλύτερα να αντλήσουμε τη γλωσσική μας ενημέρωση από το σημερινό σχόλιο του Στέφανου Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή:

«Σωστά πιστεύω επισημάνατε ότι αυτό προοιωνίζεται θετικές εξελίξεις», είπε μεταξύ άλλων ο διοικητής της Τραπέζης της Ελλάδος, απευθυνόμενος στον πρωθυπουργό, έπειτα από τη συνάντηση που είχαν σχετικά με την απόφαση συγχώνευσης της Alpha με την Eurobank. Με αυτό τον κομψό τρόπο, ο Γιώργος Προβόπουλος διόρθωσε εκείνο το «προοιωνίζει» που είχε εκστομίσει προηγουμένως στη δήλωσή του ο πρωθυπουργός. Έτσι πρέπει να διορθώνει κανείς τους royals: κολακεύοντάς τους ταυτοχρόνως...​
Άρα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι 57.800 γκουγκλιές (οι 58 στην Καθημερινή) με _προοιωνίζει_ και _προοιωνίζουν_ είναι λανθασμένες χρήσεις, ότι δεν προοιωνίζονται αλλαγή στη χρήση του ρήματος; Παρότι το ΛΚΝ αναγνωρίζει τη χρήση και την αφήνει ασχολίαστη.

Εγώ είμαι της παλιάς σχολής και δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω εύκολα αυτά που έμαθα. Εσείς πάντως ελπίζω να μη διαλέξετε τρόπο έκφρασης ανάλογα με τις πολιτικές σας προτιμήσεις, να λέτε _προοιωνίζει_ ή να το αποφεύγετε μετά βδελυγμίας _επειδή_ το λέει και ο πρωθυπουργός.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2011)

Ε, όσοι δεν το θέλουν, ας το προιωνίσουν πριονίσουν στη ρίζα. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην προοιωνιστούν πάλι οι Κασσάνδρες τις πολυθρύλητες και πολυθρηνούμενες συμφορές που περιμένουν στη γωνία τη γλώσσα μας.

Α, ναι, τα ευρήματα του γκούγκλη βγαίνουν 938 τελικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Στο σχολικό βιβλίο της Βιολογίας Γ θετ. (σ.119) υπάρχει ως προοιωνίζω.



http://www.google.gr/search?q=προοι...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Το σκορ στα σχολικά βιβλία είναι 3-8. Κερδίζει το _προοιωνίζεται_ ακόμα. :)


Η εργασιακή αποξένωση προοιωνίζει ευρύτερη αποστέρηση 
προοιωνίζει την εξέλιξή του
η οποία μπορεί να προοιωνίζει την πιθανότητα εμφάνισης κάποιας ασθένειας


δεν τελειώνει ο Τρωικός πόλεμος, απλά προοιωνίζεται η άλωση της Τροίας. :curse:
Αυτή η συνύπαρξη και σύμπραξη των τριών γενεών προοιωνίζεται τη ...
το σκηνικό που προοιωνίζεται τη συμφορά 
ένα πλάσιμο του ζωγραφικού υλικού, που προοιωνίζεται την αφηρημένη τέχνη
παραπέμπει στο προοίμιο και προοιωνίζεται την τελική καταστροφή 
Η Ανάστασή Του προοιωνίζεται, κατά τον ποιητή, ...
... οι ελαφρές και γρήγορες πινελιές του Γκόγια […] προοιωνίζονται τον ιμπρεσιονισμό.
Παρουσιάζουν τη σταύρωση, αλλά παράλληλα προοιωνίζονται χαρμόσυνα την επικείμενη ανάσταση


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> δεν τελειώνει ο Τρωικός πόλεμος, απλά προοιωνίζεται η άλωση της Τροίας.



Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γράφει την άλωση για να πάει σ' αυτή την κατηγορία;


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Χα, δεν το πρόσεξα. Είναι μια αριστουργηματική παθητική τού ενεργητικού _προοιωνίζω_, όμοια με εκείνη που τσάκωσα στην Καθημερινή:
Το νέο έτος στις ΗΠΑ δεν προοιωνίζεται πολύ ευχάριστο.

Γκρρ, 4-7 το σκορ. Ή 3-7-1.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 2, 2012)

Δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι η μάχη προοιωνίζομαι vs. προοιωνίζω ανήκει κι αυτή στις μάχες οπισθοφυλακής της γλώσσας μας, με προδιαγεγραμμένο νικητή. Κρίμα.

Κι όμως για μένα η σωστή χρήση ήταν πάντοτε πολύ εύκολη: σκεφτόμουν το ψυχανεμίζομαι.


----------



## Argyrw (Sep 26, 2013)

Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι η πρόταση: "Τις δύσκολες μέρες που προοιωνίζονται ας προσέξουμε..." είναι σωστή;


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2013)

(Καλωσήρθες, Αργυρώ!)

Τις δύσκολες μέρες που προμηνύονται ας προσέξουμε.

Παραδείγματα:
http://www.google.com/search?q="που+προμηνύονται"


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2013)

Argyrw said:


> Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι η πρόταση: "Τις δύσκολες μέρες που προοιωνίζονται ας προσέξουμε..." είναι σωστή;



Καλωσόρισες, Αργυρώ.

Νομίζω πως η ερώτηση κρίσεως που τα ξεμπερδεύει — σύμφωνα με τη διάκριση που περιγράφεται στο πρώτο ποστ του νήματος — είναι «ποιοι (ποιες, ποια) τις προοιωνίζονται τις δύσκολες μέρες;». 

Αλλιώς, στην πρότασή σου το βλέπω για ρήμα στην παθητική, όπως στα παραδείγματα στο #4 ή στο #5, εκτός αν η πρόταση έχει κι άλλο, κρυφό ή εννοούμενο.

Edit: φυσικά, το «προμηνύονται» του δάσκαλου σε ξεβαλτώνει μια χαρά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2013)

Και επειδή ήμουν φουριόζος πριν, να τα πω δασκαλίστικα τώρα, Δεν είναι απαραίτητα λάθος η πρόταση:
Τις δύσκολες μέρες που προοιωνίζονται ας προσέξουμε...

Ας τη δούμε με μια τσόντα:
Π.χ. Γνωρίζουμε όλοι τις εξελίξεις. Τις δύσκολες μέρες που προοιωνίζονται ας προσέξουμε...
Ζητά να προσέξουμε τις δύσκολες μέρες που προμηνύουν (προοιωνίζονται) οι εξελίξεις. Το «προοιωνίζονται» δεν είναι παθητικό ρήμα. Σημαίνει «προμηνύουν» και για να είναι σωστό απαιτείται να προηγείται υποκείμενο, π.χ. οι εξελίξεις (εδώ σε προηγούμενη πρόταση). 

Δεν στέκει ωστόσο έτσι, ξεκάρφωτη, η πρόταση, χωρίς υποκείμενο σε προηγούμενη. Αν είναι ξεκάρφωτη, τότε πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αντικατασταθεί από ρήμα σαν το _προμηνύονται_, με γνήσια παθητική σημασία. Άλλη διατύπωση:
Τις δύσκολες μέρες που προβλέπεται να έρθουν ας προσέξουμε...

Ελπίζω να ξεμπερδεύτηκε λιγάκι έτσι.


----------



## Argyrw (Sep 26, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα! 
Αυτό που θέλω να γράψω το είχα στο μυαλό μου ως εξής: "Το τεύχος μας (πρόκειται για ανακοίνωση σε περιοδικό) αποχαιρετά το καλοκαίρι. Τις δύσκολες μέρες που προοιωνίζονται ας προσέξουμε..."
Από τη μία δεν το βλέπω λάθος, από την άλλη κάτι δεν μου ακούγεται σωστό. Και η αντικατάσταση με το προμηνύονται κάπως περίεργη μου έρχεται.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2013)

...
Κοίτα, σύμφωνα με τις γραμματικές, λάθος είναι έτσι.

Το _προβλέπεται να έρθουν _ή το _προμηνύονται _όμως είναι ολόσωστα:

*προμηνύω* [prominío]*-εται* Ρ9 & *προμηνώ *[prominó] Ρ10.1α : προαναγγέλλω κτ., παρουσιάζω ενδείξεις, σημάδια για κτ. που πρόκειται να συμβεί, να ακολουθήσει: _Tα βαριά, μαύρα σύννεφα προμηνούσαν βροχή. Οι εξελίξεις στα Bαλκάνια προμηνύουν πόλεμο._ || *(παθ., στο γ' προσ.)* για κτ. που προβλέπεται, που αναμένεται ότι θα συμβεί, ότι θα ακολουθήσει: _Προμηνύεται μεγάλη φασαρία. (Δεν) προμηνύονται θετικές εξελίξεις._


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2013)

Argyrw said:


> Από τη μία δεν το βλέπω λάθος


Ναι, είσαι από την άλλη μεριά του τοίχου. Ίσως έχεις διαβάσει περισσότερες προτάσεις με το λάθος παρά με το σωστό. Εγώ πάλι που είμαι μιας άλλης εποχής (των Genesis — όχι της Γένεσης, βρε, των Genesis) ξεκίνησα με σωστές διατυπώσεις και είχα πάντα σπαμοπαγίδα που έπιανε τις λανθασμένες. Ομολογώ, βέβαια, ότι θα προτιμούσα να είμαι από τη δική σου μεριά του τοίχου κι ας έλεγα λάθος το _προοιωνίζομαι_.


----------



## Argyrw (Sep 26, 2013)

Έχεις δίκιο. Τα παραδείγματα βοήθησαν πολύ. Θα το ξανακοιτάξω, αλλιώς υπάρχει πάντα η εύκολη λύση του "...που περιμένουμε να έρθουν".


----------



## Argyrw (Sep 26, 2013)

Για να πω την αλήθεια εγώ θα προτιμούσα να γκρεμιζόταν αυτός ο τοίχος και τέτοια ώρα να κοιμόμουν γαλήνια, δίχως να κουράζω το ανόητο μυαλό μου για μια ανακοίνωση που θα δουν λίγοι και θα προσέξουν το όποιο λάθος της ακόμα λιγότεροι.


----------



## Themis (Sep 26, 2013)

Παραλλαγές:
- Σε μέρες που προμηνύονται δύσκολες, ας προσέξουμε...
- Στις δύσκολες μέρες που μας περιμένουν, ας προσέξουμε...


----------

